# New Alzor: Classic-look Mesh 18's for under $400 a set !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*New Alzor Style 349 Wheel Sets - $399.95!*

Our all new Alzor 349 wheels have the look and feel of an instant favorite. The split spoke, mesh face will give your car a sleek appearance that will keep people looking as you pass. Designed to bolt right up to your car, these wheels fit without any modifications or hassle.

When you see how much they won't cost you, the choice is a four-gone conclusion.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow thats tempting


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

great wheels and the price ought to make them fly off the shelf, i didn't see 19's.

good price on the oil and coolant caps as well.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Wow thats tempting






Carbon Steel said:


> great wheels and the price ought to make them fly off the shelf, i didn't see 19's.
> 
> good price on the oil and coolant caps as well.


Thanks, Style 621 and 629 are some 19" options for you - Keep posted for new sets to land!



Andy


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Out of curiosity do you guys have anyone that does powdercoating? I'd love to buy a set that is powdercoated a color I want! :laugh:


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

I could easily see these on my bug. The idea of colored powder coat is even more tempting...

Oh we'll, snow tires and smaller rims are what I actually need...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Out of curiosity do you guys have anyone that does powdercoating? I'd love to buy a set that is powdercoated a color I want! :laugh:





RedBugD said:


> I could easily see these on my bug. The idea of colored powder coat is even more tempting...
> 
> Oh we'll, snow tires and smaller rims are what I actually need...


Hyper sliver is the only current color with style 349, please check your area for refinishing shops - Already seen quite a few customers do a color change with some of our Alzor wheels.


Andy


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Photoshopped a set of 621's ....not bad looking.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Photoshopped a set of 621's ....not bad looking.
> 
> ic:


Thanks for sharing, classic turbine look that will go great on any model!


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

How much does the New Alzor Style 349 in 18X8 weigh?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

12TURBO said:


> How much does the New Alzor Style 349 in 18X8 weigh?


24.6 lbs as listed in the drop down listings when on our site. :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Holiday Sale pricing, save on that new set today! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

*stye 629 wheels*

How much do the 629 wheels weigh (I did not see in the drop down listings) and are they available in 18's and if so what do they weigh? Are the Beetle pictures with or with out spacers.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

12TURBO said:


> How much do the 629 wheels weigh (I did not see in the drop down listings) and are they available in 18's and if so what do they weigh? Are the Beetle pictures with or with out spacers.


29 lbs and only 19in will be available in this style - No spacers used for the installed shots. PM me if you have any other questions!


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

